# Charles Bukowski..The Pleasure of The Damned



## escorial (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;eUFlhEp8mlQ]http://youtu.be/eUFlhEp8mlQ[/video]



You have your favourites..Larkin i love him but man Bukowski gives it to you thick and fast..what a book.


----------



## qwertyman (Feb 1, 2014)

What I really admire about Bukowski is, he's opinionated. 

I can't understand why having a standpoint, a point of view, about _everything_ has acquired such a bad name. 

How do you know who you are if you haven't made up your mind?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2014)

Sometimes it's hard for me to be an absolutist without sufficient data.


----------



## escorial (Feb 1, 2014)

qwertyman..your right he just see's things the way he feels they should be expressed regardless of political correctness...you can put labels on people and pigeon hole them but individuality is something most people struggle with.

Kevin.. all I can say about the man is he was born in the right era..if he came along 20 years later the world might not have got the chance to read his take on American life..from his point of view.


----------



## escorial (Feb 2, 2014)

<em>[video=youtube_share;F_1EiVAb_O8]http://youtu.be/F_1EiVAb_O8[/video]
_
I'm having  and one of those periods were reading one persons work has left every other thing I've read standing alone...tomorrow I'm going the Egg Cafe for a poetry night
and would sooner read  out one of his poems but I guess that would be missing the point...reading is a beautiful thing to do._


----------



## ppsage (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm not at all unfavorable to the man, but I found it pretty easy to have my fill of him and haven't really ever gone back for a second helping. I won't read the prose again, but when the poetry plague reclaims me, I'm probably going to pick a couple of his for memorization.


----------



## escorial (Feb 2, 2014)

PP......he can be overbearing and  I too can push his stuff to one side when life for me gets a bit drab....I enjoy his short stories but his poetry is in your face!..what did you read first prose or poetry..?..PP


----------

